# GHRP-2 and CJC1295 have I got this correct?



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can someone please either confirm my math or correct me

GHRP-2

5mg per vial

5mg = 5000MCG

So at 100 mcg per dose, 50 doses

CJC1295

2MG per vial

2MG = 2000MCG

So at 100 mcg per dose 20 doses

The needles I have are BD MicroFine 0.3ml Insulin Syringes U100 Demi which I am advised are more accurate for smaller quantities such as 100mcg

So as my syringes are 0.3ml marked 30 units, I need to draw to the 25 units mark 8 times to add 2 ml to the vial?

(Am I better off going to the chemist and getting 1ml syringes to use for reconstruction?)

GHRP-2 with 2 ml (100 units) divided by 50 doses = 4 units per dose

CJC129 with 2 ml (100 units) divided by 20 doses = 10 units per dose


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah that's right mate that's the protocol I'm following ATM 2!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah mate I'd definitely get a 2ml syringe for reconstitution.

The hassle of doin that 8 times alone is worth it


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes mate, I have been adding 2ml water to each vial then dose using 1ml slin pin.

CJC - 10iu or 5 ticks

GHRP-2 - 4iu or 2 ticks


----------

